# Carta di Soggornio for American Spouse of Italian Citizen



## TheodoreN

My wife is Italian-American and will be acquiring her Italian citizenship shortly. We hope to move to Rome within the next 1-3 years. We need more clarification on the issues surrounding the _Carta di Soggiorno_.

As I understand it, assuming she has her citizenship, I would qualify for the _Carta_. But would I need to acquire a student visa, work visa, or family visa from our local Italian consulate first before coming over? Or could I simply fly with her to Italy, have her use her citizenship to acquire housing for us, and then go to the _Questura_ together in person to apply for the _Carta_?

At any point, perhaps first, would I need to also apply for the permesso di soggiorno? 

Additionally, what are the current minimum standard for 'proof of financial autonomy' or where might I be able to locate this figure? Do they require proof of health insurance for each family member as well in order to apply for the _Carta_?

Finally, our initial plan is to teach English upon arriving. I have my college degree and will have my TEFL certification by then. Is it possible to get hired by one of the schools and start working immediately while waiting for my _Carta _application to be processed, or will schools be reluctant to hire me until I can prove my permanent residency and work status? And if I have to wait to work during this interlude, any idea on the waiting time give or take?


----------



## NickZ

Basically she would register for residence. She needs a place to stay. Nothing more then that really. She would then file the paperwork for you. I don't know if she would have to prove means for you but the means level for residence is fairly low. Below €6K I think. 

You would be register for health care under her.


----------



## gipi

Hi Theodore,

As soon as your wife gets her Italian passport and 'codice fiscale' (tax code) she can move to Rome and register with the Italian local municipality; once this step is completed and she can show evidence of her being resident, you can apply for carta di soggiorno (you can come to Italy on tourism and apply within your 90 days allowance). It is important though that you register your marriage in Italy - so you can produce an Italian marriage certificate.
As for the visa, you can either come to Italy on tourism or apply for a 'visa for joining family member of EU citizen' at the Italian consulate abroad. 
The carta di soggiorno will be your permit of stay and will entitle you to work in Italy. No work is allowed while the application is pending, though.
I work as an Immigration consultant in Italy. Should you need a professional support, we can assist you.
Hope this helps!


----------



## TheodoreN

Thank you for the information gipi (and NickZ)!

A few follow-up questions. I understand that as an American citizen which makes me a member of the Schengen visa waiver countries, I do not need a visa to enter Italy, so the _visto per coesione familiare/ricongiungimento familiare _would be superfluous and possibly a waste of time and money. However, are there any advantages to actually having this visa if we intend to go over and apply for my _carta di soggiorno _right away? 

Besides having a _codice fiscale _and a living address that has been verified by the police, are there any other absolute requirements that my wife would need to have done to establish her residency before I could then apply for my CdS? 

Even though she holds the Italian passport and will likely be the one acquiring our first address for us legally, I will likely be the primary provider and the one needing to locate full-time work right away. How long might the interim period last between applying for my CdS at the post office/questura and having at least the receipt which would allow me to seek work legally? 

Additionally, in Rome at least, are proof of resources required and if so would be it be only for me as the non-EU family member or for each member who is dependent on me (including my Italian wife)? For instance, according to a website explaining how those with student visas may extend the visa to family members, it shows them as having to prove that their family income is at least of euro 5,577.00 per year + the half of this amount per year for each family member coming along . To obtain the CdS through my wife, is it also obligatory to have proof of health insurance?


----------



## NickZ

The rules are basically the same for all non Italians. EU or not. 

No Italian really needs to prove anything. There are Italians living in there cars with residency. 

Your health care will be under your wife. After getting residency she'll go to the local ASL and fill out the paperwork for both of you.


----------



## gipi

Hi, the visa would not be a waste of time (also as far as I know it is granted for free) because it will make easier the carta di soggiorno application and will als allow you to travel through Schengen should your 90 days allowance expire before you are granted the carta di soggiorno.

I can confirm your wife wont need to prove anything to apply for residency, but she may be asked to sign a declaration stating she'll support and host you in her house for the cds application.

Be aware that you'll only be allowed to work once the actual cds is issued - receipts are not enough.

As a spouse of Italian citizen, yu have the right to free enrollment to National Health Service under your wife


----------



## TheodoreN

Thanks again gipi.

I'm wondering, since I am not legally allowed to work while the CdS is pending, and it might be a good idea to have more than the 90 day tourist visa in case delays come, would it perhaps be a good idea to try and obtain a student visa first before coming over? That way I could legally work 20 hours a week and have ample time to stay while my residency permit is being processed. Any thoughts on this or other options? I think the main goal, if I have not clearly addressed it, is to avoid blowing through our savings while waiting on the Italian paperwork. As such, whatever allows me to start working the soonest is the option we are looking for.


----------



## gipi

Hi, a tourist visa is an option though it shouldn't take long to have the carta di soggiorno issued (provided you have all the documentation required). I understand what your main goal is but I doubt it will be so easy to immediately find a job in Italy presently...


----------



## TheodoreN

One other related question came up recently: Can the spouse of the Italian citizen enroll in classes at a local university or must they wait until their residency has been fully finalized with the proper Italian authorities?


----------



## BBCWatcher

As long as you've got a PdS or CdS receipt (from submitting the application) that should do.


----------



## Michaelam

*Follow up*



TheodoreN said:


> Thanks again gipi.
> 
> I'm wondering, since I am not legally allowed to work while the CdS is pending, and it might be a good idea to have more than the 90 day tourist visa in case delays come, would it perhaps be a good idea to try and obtain a student visa first before coming over? That way I could legally work 20 hours a week and have ample time to stay while my residency permit is being processed. Any thoughts on this or other options? I think the main goal, if I have not clearly addressed it, is to avoid blowing through our savings while waiting on the Italian paperwork. As such, whatever allows me to start working the soonest is the option we are looking for.


Hi Theodore
I just stumbled across your post and my husband and I are in the exact same position and wondered if you wouldn't mind sharing how you went and what process you went through? Looks like your post was a few years ago so hoping since then you and your wife have successfully settled in Italy 
Thanks
Michaela


----------



## panama rick

Hi TheodoreN,
I am exactly the same situation as you and the information you are receiving is very helpful to me. I do have one question. At what point would we be able to apply for Italian citizenship.
Rick


----------

